# muscle build



## jackal2005 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi guys and gals just a quick question if possible, id like to start building muscle mass quickly if at all possible and looking at things like eating chicken which is high in protien etc,, am i looking in the right place or not.

Thanks alot

Phil


----------



## BTB (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey mate if your looking to muscle build, then its all to do with your calories, i say 3000 calories a day, but if your looking for real fast gains, get a blender 5000 calories a day

protein

eggs,chicken,steak,tuna,fish,prawns,

Carbs,

whole wheat pasta,sweet potato,oats,quinao,whole wheat bread,

banana, apples, raisns etc fruits (simple carbs i take either morning pre or post)

some people put in there shakes icecream or chocolate milk.

Fats

olive oil,nuts, drink milk whole

You want to get muscle mass like alot like bulking

drink milk with every meal, snack on nuts, make sure your meals have protein,carbs and fat

also, if you train intense and lift heavy and diet in check you wil get mass and little fat, but thats what cutting for and cardio 

hope this helps i am not the best advice giver but hope it helps


----------

